# Rear chrome bar on trunk



## dicky78 (Aug 5, 2014)

How hard is it to take off rear trim on trunk? Im wanting to paint it. Thank you in advance for anyone who responds to me. Just in case I forget. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I believe its just a matter of popping off some tabs on the lid to get the inner fabric liner off. And then I think some nuts or something of that sort to get the bar off. It's a 10 minute job 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Remove all the plastic tabs holding the fabric piece to the trunk lid.
Push the Trunk Emergency pull opener through the hole it sticks out from
Remove fabric and set aside.
Unplug the power connector for the plate lights
Then there are 4 nuts (10mm IIRC) & 2 Push tabs.
After those are off the bar comes right off.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

like what *Dragonsys* said, there are 4 nuts and 2 plastic push tabs.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine even had the rear camera, was still simple to take off


----------

